# Systema and Arnis



## Rommel (Mar 7, 2003)

I was in the Philippines for 5 years and learned arnis. I then moved to Toronto, Canada and am studying Russian Systema under Vladimir Vasiliev. I found that both arts compliment each other rather nicely. Systema improved my arnis. Anybody else combine the two?


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 8, 2003)

Did you check out this event?

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3968


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *I was in the Philippines for 5 years and learned arnis. I then moved to Toronto, Canada and am studying Russian Systema under Vladimir Vasiliev. I found that both arts compliment each other rather nicely. Systema improved my arnis. Anybody else combine the two? *




I have trained in FMA for a few years now, and I want to see Systema. For I think it would be very much like going withthe flow of yourself and your opponent. I do not know this, this jsut my thought, which is why I am hoping o get to see Vlad here in March, if all works out!.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

You'll find some people with Systema and FMA experience in the Russian Martial Arts forum.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 23, 2003)

hi rommel may i ask who you studied arnis with and where and what system??



thanks 

Terry


----------



## Rommel (Mar 24, 2003)

Mabuti po!!!

I started studying Arnis Lanada when I was a student at Tufts University in 1985. I would ride the bus to Boston. I have now forgotten the gentleman's name, but he was an elderly African American and not a Filipino. I do remember studying in a room in one of the hospitals.

I then transfered to UC Berkeley and took a few classes with the Doce Pares Club and a seminar with Cacoy Canete, but Church obligations prevented me from pursuing further.

I then moved to San Diego and studied with an Irish American named Ron or Tom (my memory is not what it used to be) sometime around 1992, but after he accidently hit his Filipino wife in the eye, my wife and I decided to stop training.

When I went to the Philippines to study in the ministry, one of the deacons under me named nicknamed Sadig was one of the instructors of a system called Pekita Tirsia, but he combined his instruction along with a system he had studied under a former Communist commander who was from Cebu.

I am now currently assigned as a pastor in Canada and I am planning to begin training again in arnis with an elderly Filipino named "Ka Nestor" who has no name to his system.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 25, 2003)

hi ft rommel

its nice to hear from you, thanks i was just wondering 
salamat po


----------



## John J (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Rommel,

It sounds like you trained with George Brewster of  Lanada/Pananandata in Boston. I just saw him at our tournament just over a week ago. He is very passionate about the FMA.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 25, 2003)

That name does ring a bell. Ask George if he remembers me, I went by the nickname Pete back then. I have a mole on the left side of my mouth.


----------



## Black Grass (Mar 25, 2003)

Rommel,

Do you know where you will be training with 'Ka Nestor'? I would be also interested. I'm a pinoy living in dowtown T.O. I am a Bakbakan Kali(s) Ilustrisimo player but have an interested in all FMA.

Vince


----------



## Rommel (Mar 25, 2003)

Black Grass,

Here comes a private message.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 31, 2003)

I just had a private lesson with Pat Consing of Kapatid Martial Arts. He is a full instructor of Sayoc Kali and the system is AWESOME. It is so logical, scientific, and devastating. Pat taught me knife disarms and medical management along with the other aspects of his art. We had discussions about integrating the two arts. I highly recommend this art. I will apply some of the movements to my systema.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 13, 2004)

jus curiouse...which art would be more ideal to start as self defence trainig in?


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 14, 2004)

Guro Pat Consing is very skilled; you can't go wrong there!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 14, 2004)

o? whatd Guro Pat? is he a trainer?


----------

